# Worried about Charlie!



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

the last two day's he's been choking/gaging. It worries me, because Spice did the same thing. I think I need to call the vet on Monday and see what they think, just hate too. He is still eating but gaging on the food.


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

Poor guy! How long has he been doing that?


----------



## SolidGold (Dec 29, 2007)

SolidGold said:


> Poor guy! How long has he been doing that?


Never mind that question! I see its been the last 2 days! LOL :doh:


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

Heidi..... just wanted you to know that you and Charlie are in our thoughts and prayers. I, too, would call the vet on Monday. Please keep us posted.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Penny & Maggie's Mom said:


> Heidi..... just wanted you to know that you and Charlie are in our thoughts and prayers. I, too, would call the vet on Monday. Please keep us posted.


I will, it's like I'm living with Spice and her cancer all over.


----------



## MaddieMagoo (Aug 14, 2007)

Hey Heidi...is everything ok with Charlie? Sorry I haven't been watching this post as much as I should! I'm sorry to hear that he has a tumor...or cancer..poor guy. Enjoy the time ou have left with him, hopefully it'll be long...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Maybe you can mash his food all up to make it easier for him. I was just thinking about him earlier tonight and wondering how he was going. Hopefully he will be feeling alittle better with the mashing up of his food. Give that boy a big kiss and hug from his SS.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> Maybe you can mash his food all up to make it easier for him. I was just thinking about him earlier tonight and wondering how he was going. Hopefully he will be feeling alittle better with the mashing up of his food. Give that boy a big kiss and hug from his SS.


I will try to mash up his food and see how it works. I will still contact the vet on Monday, hate to but don't want him to suffer:bawling:


----------



## AtticusJordie (Aug 15, 2006)

Mashing up the food seems to be a good idea... Maybe give him his food in smaller amounts at one time but more often?

We'll keep Charlie and the rest of y'uns in our prayers tonight....

SJ


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

AtticusJordie said:


> Mashing up the food seems to be a good idea... Maybe give him his food in smaller amounts at one time but more often?
> 
> We'll keep Charlie and the rest of y'uns in our prayers tonight....
> 
> SJ


Thanks, just hoping he has a little more time with us, I know he's almost 14 years old and the tumor is getting bigger, but still praying he will be around just a little longer.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Keeping you and charlie in our thoughts and prayers......


----------



## Jazz & Jules (Feb 25, 2007)

So sorry to hear about Charlie. Poor Guy giving it his best fight huh?

Hoping for much more time but if it's meant to be, may it be peaceful.


----------



## Hudson (May 18, 2005)

Hoping your visit with Charlie to the vets goes okay prayers and a hug to Charlie!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Charlie is getting worse, he was in so much pain today he was crying, we had to give him some extra metacam. He continues to gag and almost vomit his food up every time he eats. He did not even finish his bowl tonight, he never does that ever. I know it's time soon, so keep him in you're prayers. I felt so bad seeing him in pain, don't know if it was from the cancer or the arthritis, he never cried like that.


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

It takes a lot for a dog to cry, C. I will be thinking of all of you...


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Kimm said:


> It takes a lot for a dog to cry, C. I will be thinking of all of you...


Thanks Kim, BTW, the poppies are coming up, did yours ever come up?


----------



## spruce (Mar 13, 2008)

so good he has a caring person like you. We just gotta give the best we can to anyone & think of them lst.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

spruce said:


> so good he has a caring person like you. We just gotta give the best we can to anyone & think of them lst.


Thanks, I will call the vet in the morning, don't want him in pain. I know we have to let him go. I just know in my heart.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

I am so sorry. I am keeping you and Charlie in my thoughts!


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

Aww Heidi, I am sorry to read this...will be thinking of you guys and sending prayers your way


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I am so sorry that Charlie is doing so poorly. You will know when it is the right time. Give that boy a big hug and kiss from his SS


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im sorry Charlie is in so much pain. I will keep you and he in my prayers.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> I am so sorry that Charlie is doing so poorly. You will know when it is the right time. Give that boy a big hug and kiss from his SS


Thanks Carol, that's just it I think its time, can't stand to see him in pain, he keeps looking at me like "Help Mom", now I'm gonna cry....sorry


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

(((((((((((hugs)))))))))) for you and Charlie
Placing you in our thoughts and prayers


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Thank you all, he is still crying, just breaks my heart.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

I'm so sorry Charlie isn't doing well. I hope you can alleviate his pain, as I know you don't want him to suffer. It's such an awful decision to have to make, and there is no 'good' time. Treasure whatever time you have left with him. He will always love you and remain forever in your heart.


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

You and yr boy are in my prayers!.Big hug,Laurie


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

Heidi36oh said:


> Thanks Carol, that's just it I think its time, can't stand to see him in pain, he keeps looking at me like "Help Mom", now I'm gonna cry....sorry


 Heidi36oh........... sorry I haven't been on line too much. just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and charlie and saying a few prayer's for you both. you've had a hard go this year so far. may charlie rest well tonight and whatever decision you make tomorrow it will be the best one for charlie. I wish I could just reach out and give you both a big hug.:kiss: :bigangel: 

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> Heidi36oh........... sorry I haven't been on line too much. just wanted to let you know I'm thinking of you and charlie and saying a few prayer's for you both. you've had a hard go this year so far. may charlie rest well tonight and whatever decision you make tomorrow it will be the best one for charlie. I wish I could just reach out and give you both a big hug.:kiss: :bigangel:
> 
> Debbie & mason


I could use a big hug right now, I'll take a cyber hug. Maybe the vet will have some more advise.


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

I know just how you are feeling, it's so hard to see them struggling, and then that "please help me" look in their eyes. Big hugs to you and Charlie {{{{{hugs}}}}}


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

(((((hugs))))))) (((((((hugs)))))))) (((((((hugs)))))))


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

any news today on charlie???

hugs.....

Debbie & mason


----------



## allux00 (Mar 2, 2008)

I'm so sorry Heidi. Charlie knows how much you love him and hopefully it will make your decision easier. You gave him a lovely, long life with all the love you could offer and more. Big hugs from me and Rusty.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Hugs Hugs to you and Charlie*

*Hugs Hugs *to you and Charlie-I know how hard it is to watch a dog you love in pain.

I am praying for you and Charlie.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Charlie is doing some what OK today, the vet upped the metacam, but we both know it's time. He hold me to call him tomorrow and if I made the decision to put him down to bring him in.

We had to make him eat all day, wich he said that's a sign that the cancer has spread, also the gaging is still going on. I'm home tomorrow so I will spend some quality time with him.


----------



## nellie'smom (Dec 27, 2007)

:sadwavey:Aww, all I can say is I'm sorry. You'll be in my thoughts tomorrow
Give him a little kiss on the head from me please.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

nellie'smom said:


> :sadwavey:Aww, all I can say is I'm sorry. You'll be in my thoughts tomorrow
> Give him a little kiss on the head from me please.


Thanks, me and DH just talked about him and he wants to keep him home and let him go the natural way. I agree longest he's not in pain. So for right now he will be right here, with his family as longest we can keep him here. Also DH talked to the vet a few month ago about pain meds, most of the meds DH is on Charlie can have too. So for right now he will be loved even more.


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

Im so sorry your through this..... You have to do what is right for you and Charlie and your family.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Maggies mom said:


> Im so sorry your through this..... You have to do what is right for you and Charlie and your family.[/quot
> Thanks, I think he will be OK longest he won't be in pain, we will keep him as longest we can here at home.


----------



## Merlins mom (Jun 20, 2007)

{{{{{}}}}}} Sending hugs and prayers to you and Charlie. You are in my thoughts. He knows how much he is loved.


----------



## Nanika (Jan 10, 2008)

I know that Charlie is loved and will enjoy his remaining time being loved by his family...not that that makes it any easier on you. Sometimes the last few days are the hardest to get through...you know what the outcome will be...love him like that is all there is, treasure each moment and know that we are praying that all of you will be at peace now and in the days to come.


----------



## Sivin (Nov 23, 2006)

Heidi, I am so sorry. Please know that we are all with you and sending a big cyberhug!


----------



## maggie1951 (Apr 20, 2007)

Give that Charlie a big hug and kiss from us.

Maggie


----------



## davebeech (Feb 11, 2006)

so sorry to hear what you and Charlie are going through, I know it's the worst decision we ever have to make, but I know you do your best for Charlie. Tom sends you a BIG hug !!


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

The vet called me about Rusty today and his incident with eating the fishing string. I told her about Charlie again and she agreed to keep him home longest he was not in pain, he actually did pretty good today, but tomorrow might be different again.
I just love my Vet, she accually cares and calls me on the dogs.


----------



## Dslats (Mar 1, 2007)

sounds like you have a good vet. not all of them are like that. I pray charlie has a good night tonight. get some rest, sounds like the baby is soon to arrive too.

Debbie & mason


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

Dslats said:


> sounds like you have a good vet. not all of them are like that. I pray charlie has a good night tonight. get some rest, sounds like the baby is soon to arrive too.
> 
> Debbie & mason


Yep, and then I worry about the dogs here alone for a couple of hours, DH is only gonna stay for the birth and a little after, he's got to get back to work, he just started this job, so he can't take of to long. Me I'm staying at least 3 days or more...


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

More ((((HUGS)))) for my Charlie boy. Hope today was a good one.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

BeauShel said:


> More ((((HUGS)))) for my Charlie boy. Hope today was a good one.


He had a pretty good day today, we just gonna take it day by day.
Thanks, Carol


----------



## Maggies mom (Jan 6, 2006)

glad to hear Charlie had a good day..Hope there are more days to come like this.....


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

DH said he was gagging a lot today other then that he eat and even tried to kill Jack, just kidding, Jack got in his way and he let him know who was king of the house.


----------

